# Chili Rellenos



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

When I make chili rellenos I follow the method given by Diana Kennedy in her book "The Art of Mexican Cooking". The most commonly used pepper is the Poblano though others can be used.

Start by charring your pepper. I use an open flame and place in a plastic or paper bag for about 10 minutes to "sweat". This helps loosen the skin and also cooks the flesh to bring out it's sweetness. After the sweating hold the chili by the top and run your finger down it removing as much char as you can. If you can't get it all off don't worry about it. DO NOT try to wash them in water, the flavor will be lost.

With the chili on a cutting board make a slit from top to bottom and with a sharp paring knife carefully cut at the base, or placenta, below the stem that hold the concentration of seeds and veins. Remove this and the veins running down the inside of the pepper being careful not to tear the flesh. It is good to have extra peppers prepared in case this happens. The pepper is now ready to stuff.

For a cheese stuffing you can use queso Chihuahua, Oaxaca or asadero or other melting cheese if you must. Allow 1 1/2 to 2 oz. per chili cut into strips about 3 inches long and 1/2 inch square. Other fillings may be used such as Chorizo and potato. Others can be found on the internet.

Chilis charred and stuffed with Asadero cheese.









Next you need to prepare the batter and coat the chilis. Don't worry if the slits do not completely close, the batter will seal them usually. Heat about 1 inch of oil in a skillet to 350*. Prepare the batter from

3 large eggs separated 
1/4 t sea salt
1/3 cup flour

Whip the egg white to soft peaks that do not slide around the bowl. Add the salt one by one beat in the egg yolks.
Dry the outside of the peppers and dust with the flour. With a broad spatula place it in the batter seam side up making sure it is well coated. Scrape excess batter off the bottom of the spatula and place the pepper in the oil. Do not deep fry, the batter will stick to the basket. Do not try to scoop oil over the chili until the batter is set, it will fall off. Once set you can attend to the paler spots and turn over as necessary standing it on the stem end to cook the batter there. Drain on a rack, I do not use paper towels as they just hold the oil and it soak back into the food.

Battered and fried chilis









The chilis can be held in a 350* oven and/or reheated in a thin tomato broth.

The tomato broth

3/4 lb roughly chopped tomatoes
2 T finely chopped onion
1 clove garlic peeled and roughly chopped
1/2 cup water
1 1/2 cup oil
2 1/2 cups chicken broth
Blend the first five ingredients until fairly smooth and cook over a fairly high heat until reduced and thickened. Add the chicken broth, adjust seasoning and cook about 5 minutes longer. Reheat the chilis in this or spoon over the hot chilis when plated.

Chilis, sauce and Spanish rice plated.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I should add that you will need several, 4 or 5 even, spatulas or large slotted spoons for the frying as they will get hot and the batter will stick to them.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look good, I love Mexican food. I don't know if I ever had the breaded and fried Chilli Relleno before. The ones we get are not breaded, that I know of.

I haven't searched yet but I would love to have a recipe for fajitas. (good thing my wife can spell) LOL


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, I’m in! :yes:

Next market hop I’ll get the poblano. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BJ and TK :cool2: :vs_rocking_banana:

You can find stuff about the author of the book, Diana Kennedy, on the innerweb. Recipes also I think.

She is/was a British expat living in Mexico for around 50 yrs. Her husband was ambassador to Mexico I think.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wooleybooger said:


> BJ and TK :cool2: :vs_rocking_banana:
> 
> You can find stuff about the author of the book, Diana Kennedy, on the innerweb. Recipes also I think.
> 
> She is/was a British expat living in Mexico for around 50 yrs. Her husband was ambassador to Mexico I think.


Thanks Wooley B. I already checked and found a recipe for fajitas, thanks again.


----------

